# How do I get my puppy to go back to sleep???



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

When you take him out put a leash on him. No playing. After he does his business it's back in the crate.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Exactly, no playing at all, take him out, put him up. Go back to bed. He may cry just like a human baby, but you wouldn't get up and let a human baby play, so don't let your puppy. It's hard to let them cry, but it's the only way he'll learn. And the only way you'll eventually sleep through the night again. *S*


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yup. On a leash, no nonsense. Try not to turn on many lights, speak little and speak quietly. Back in, back in the crate, you back in bed. Say, "go to sleep," gently but firmly, just once. He may well cry, but you can't give him what he wants by letting him out and playing. It's tough - but he will learn.


----------



## roosterhound (Nov 1, 2016)

Throw him in bed with you. I will get some flack but just make sure Zues starts out every night in the kennel. Make sure Zues's kennel is near you.


AL


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

I didn't put Amber in the crate for her night sleep until midnight. So she is getting potty opportunities all the way till midnight (which means I am also up until midnight). I invested a lot of time in making sure that she slept only in her crate no matter what time of the day, so she has come to associate the crate with sleeping time. If she fell asleep somewhere else during the day, I would transfer her to the crate. If I know she's tired and needs sleep (because she's suddenly all cranky and hyper), I put her in the crate where she crashes after a few seconds of protest.

So, going back to the crate schedule... after midnight, I put her in the crate after her last potty chance, and she's all ready to sleep. Then she's out again at 5.30 am. I hardly had any sleep the first two months because of this schedule, but it worked out really well in the end. If she's not ready to sleep, I simply ignore her (after all, she just pottied, so I am sure it's not because she needs to go...again). Predictability also seemed to help. She knows that midnight she goes out one last time and then she's in the crate afterwards with door closed.

She is not allowed in the bedroom with us. Just a personal preference, but I also think it's good to train a dog to be able to sleep on his/her own.


----------



## Nosha (Nov 2, 2016)

Thank you all for your advice. I tried it last night and it worked, very little speaking, no lights on, and then straight back to bed, it took him a few minutes but he went back to sleep. Will try again tonight.


----------



## HLT924 (Jul 16, 2016)

Lucy is 4 months and has been sleeping through the night since around 10 weeks. Unfortunately, our situation was a little different, I didn't realize that my migraines would kick into overdrive from lack of sleep rendering me basically useless to anyone. Once my vet got wind she told me to stop getting up with her in the middle of the night. Definitely different advice then commonly given here but Lucy had only one night where she woke up once and has never had a crate accident. In fact, at that point we moved her to the ginormous crate she is in now, a 42" one. My point is, your pup will adjust to the routine that you set in motion. If she wakes up, take her out, let her do her business, back to bed for her then for you. Period. She will figure out that nighttime potty is just for that. And soon enough, she will outgrow that phase anyhow! 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

